# COMING TO A THREAD NEAR YOU



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

*THE GREAT INDEPENDANCE DAY SHOOTOUT. *​There are no prizes and it ain't even much of a contest. So far there are two participants. Paul has challenged me to a head to head shoot out with film. The rules are simple no more post processing than would be done at a one hour lab. A lab will adjust for density of your negative and so do we.  Clone out the dust, if you want, one hour lab would correct for white balance, if you scan your own negatives. Images pretty much as they come from the camera. NO burning or Dodging, no contrast adjustments, no layers unless you can eat them. Don't even open it in photoshop unless you use it for cloning the dust and set the gamma.  No contrast adjustment, No cropping except for full frame 8x10 image crop. Shooters must use film, sorry this is a fair and balanced shootout. Best of the roll for the contest, others to probably go in the *really raw *thread. If you are a film shooter and want to create an image especially for this shoot out join us on this thread. Images must be *created *between now and the 4th of july and must be posted *ON JULY 4th ONLY. *​ 
*Ya on your honor no moderator to check up on you.*​ 
*BE ON THE LOOK OUR FOR MORE SHOOTOUTS COMING TO A TOWN NEAR YOU*​


----------



## crownlaurel (Jun 30, 2007)

Okay, so are you guys going to work off some kind of theme?  That may help us judge the best photograph for it's photographic merit rather than our favorite subject.


The only film here is on my dishes. :hail:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 30, 2007)

crap. My FE is broken and I don't have the money to fix it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope the hell there is no theme I just got back from the shoot of mine. Course I could make the theme what I just shot rofl... No theme just judge each on it's own merit.  Any old camera will probably beat me.  A point and shoot from your closet would do I expect.  Any one hour lab can scan them for a couple of bucks.  Im scanning my own though.


----------



## PNA (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm in real trouble....the dust on the F3 is thicker than I expected. 

And Charlie has already shot a load of film........can I get a handicap.


----------



## PNA (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh, no....it's manual focusing....good thing I have a motor drive in it.

Let see, film.....hummmmm.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

You do remember how to load it don't you/// that metal thing has the film inside lol


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 30, 2007)

There is little use in trying to meet the "guidelines" to this shoot-out when you live in Germany and 4 July is just a normal Wednesday....................  

Else I might have taken you up on the challenge.


----------



## PNA (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't you have a July 4th in Germany......hoilday or not????

There's no discrimination among nations......



And for Charlie.....I have an electric can opener, so the little can doesn't fit right.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 30, 2007)

The day will come... yes.
But it will be ALL unspectacular.
No fire works.
No flags out.
No nothing. 
Just a day.
A Wednesday.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

No we arent shooting hte forth celebration   it is just the date of the ending.  I have already shot mine.  Just have to decide which one.


----------



## skyonfire (Jun 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun.. I'm in!:thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

Then please help paul remember how to load his camera.


----------



## PNA (Jun 30, 2007)

What the hell do you mean "load"????????

And how come there's no "program mode"????


----------



## skyonfire (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

I shoot a minolta  but mine are older than you are most likely.....  the one the current shoot is with is an xg7 ... But i do have a couple of 7000 maxxum types as well.


----------



## skyonfire (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not sure how old the XG7 is but I know that the Sears KS500 that I often use was bought by my dad in '78, 5 years before I was born. No auto programs, no auto focus and that wonderful little needle meter! I love it!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

skyonfire said:


> I'm not sure how old the XG7 is but I know that the Sears KS500 that I often use was bought by my dad in '78, 5 years before I was born. No auto programs, no auto focus and that wonderful little needle meter! I love it!


 
The sears is a ricoh I think a very nice camera and on the modern side. I used a sears ricoh even older when I was in tech school. I got a lot of grief cause it wasn't nikon. Even then I was a rebel. Not to mention poor.

xg7 1978 lol


----------



## PNA (Jun 30, 2007)

Wait just a minute here....you expect me to lug this contraption around with what you call "film", with no auto focus, with no program mode and then take a tiny little can somehere to have it "develpoed"????......what wrong with this picture.....!


----------



## avcabob (Jun 30, 2007)

Perfect timing as I just got a "new" ME Super to replace my broken one.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard bob.... Yeah Paul you remember what it was like to suffer for you art dont you. Just call this a reminder of the good old days
                 Oh my god I been
stamped


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 30, 2007)

hmm, what aboot disposable cameras?


----------



## skieur (Jun 30, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> There is little use in trying to meet the "guidelines" to this shoot-out when you live in Germany and 4 July is just a normal Wednesday....................
> 
> Else I might have taken you up on the challenge.


 
Yup, and Canada Day is tomorrow and I will be on the road.  

skieur


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

I think a disposable camera would be a hoot.  Wish I had thought of it myself.  Wouldn't that be a kick in the head if the best image came from a disposable/////


----------



## PNA (Jun 30, 2007)

Just returned from the hospital.....Genie was plugging a watermelon and the knife slipped and, well her thumb took 3 stiches.....

This was the beginning of her vacation week.....poop happens.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

Im sorry to hear that.  Hope she is okay... you did get pictures of it didn't you. lol 

  geese what is wrong with me sorry man.


----------



## PNA (Jun 30, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Im sorry to hear that. Hope she is okay... you did get pictures of it didn't you. lol
> 
> geese what is wrong with me sorry man.


 

She's fine, but it's starting to throb and now it's going to Honey get me this and get me that......Hey what's a guy to do???

No shots, I was helping to stop the bleeding. It was an after thought for me also.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

Damn us photographers are just sick... and yeah I know that get me bit pretty well.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 30, 2007)

What is this thing called "film" anyway? What does it have to do with photography?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 30, 2007)

antique stuff...


----------



## PNA (Jul 1, 2007)

OK....I got the canister with a strip hanging out, the back of the camera is open....where does it go????

I don't know about this "film" stuff....seems like a royal pain!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 1, 2007)

ah well i never owed a nikon so I can't help you some of the ohter can im sure


----------



## PNA (Jul 1, 2007)

Actually I took a roll of shots today, but the counter went to 28 on a 24 roll......hummmmm. Doesn't seem right.

Just dropped in another can, we'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 1, 2007)

I thought my counter was bad but i finishe dthe roll and found out I  had a 36 in


----------



## PNA (Jul 1, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> I thought my counter was bad but i finishe dthe roll and found out I had a 36 in


 
I checked this one and it is 24....damn! I'll have it developed tomorow.


----------



## Chronicle (Jul 2, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome to the challenge the day of reckoning approaches rapidly. Everything goes up on July 4th BEFORE Midnight your time where ever you are.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 3, 2007)

*VOTING SUGGESTIONS....*

*ANYONE MAY VOTE, BUT DO IT QUICKLY VOTING ENDS MIDNIGHT JULY 6TH EASTERN STANDARD TIME USA. YOU NEED NOT POST AN IMAGE TO VOTE...YOU NEED NOT HAVE ANY SPECIAL QUALIFICATIONS TO VOTE... *


*REMEMBER IN CASE TWO IMAGES STIKE A CHORD IN YOU, YOU CAN ONLY VOTE FOR ONE IMAGE, SO MAKE IT MINE. EVEN IF MINE WASN'T ONE OF YOUR ORIGINAL CHOICES.... JUSK KIDDING VOTE YOUR CONSCIENCE. THERE IS NO ONE MONITORING THIS.*

*PLEASE DO NOT VOTE FOR YOUR OWN IMAGES. IF YOU DO IT JUST MIGHT BE A TIE WITH ALL IMAGES GETTING A SINGLE VOTE... *

*I WOULD PREFER THIS NOT BE A POPULARITY CONTEST BASE YOUR VOTE SOLELY ON THE IMAGES PRESENTED NOT THE PAST BODY OF WORK OR YOUR ASSOCIATION WITH THE POSTER...*

*AS YOU VOTE; REMEMBER THESE IMAGES HAVE NO MORE EDITING THAN YOU WOULD SEE AT A ONE HOUR LAB. SO OVERLOOK MINOR PROBLEMS AND VOTE FOR THE IMAGE THAT STRIKES A CHORD IN YOU.*

*EVEN THOUGH THIS IS NOT AN ANONYMOUS VOTE, THERE WILL BE NO REPRISALS. WE COULDN'T EVEN IF WE WANTED TO. ONLY STAMPS I HAVE YOU NEED TO LICK.*


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 3, 2007)

*POST YOUR INDEPENDANCE DAY SHOOT OUT IMAGES HERE AFTER MIDNIGHT JULY 3RD YOUR LOCAL TIME.  YOU DON'T WANT TO POST TOO SOON LATER ONES MIGHT GET THE MOST ATTENTION.*


----------



## crownlaurel (Jul 3, 2007)

You're not just old school on photographs; you're old school at the post office too.  My stamps come ready to stick...no more licking, LOL.  Hey cool, I cold be the deciding vote if you all vote for your own, LOL.  I can't post as I don't have film and don't care to buy one at the moment.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 3, 2007)

ah same I have made a career it seems out of the last roll I shot.  Well next to last.  the last roll I have in hiding for the shootout.  After I post the one image I will stick some in the really raw thread.

Now how do I bribe you for your vote....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 3, 2007)

Okay this is the best I could do....








as a shoot on demand....

I should tell you why I think this is an adaquate (no more) photograph. 

It has a portal that you must step through. The brk post and the tree form it. 

It has a step up and over giving the impression of depth. That is the frence that runs horizontal just past the portal. 

It has leading lines in the train track that actually go somewhere. They lead you to the boat which is the center of interest of the shot. Those train tracks continue the feeling of depth in the image. 

Even the lighting of the image lends itself to a feeling of depth.

Remember this is directly out of the camera.  I couldn't help that it was a boat not naked sunbathers.

I have no idea what the Lords of composition think, but it seems to have the right elements for those mortals like me. I find it adaquate.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 4, 2007)

#1 LINK





seems it's OK to post 2, so this is my#2  LINK


----------



## PNA (Jul 4, 2007)

Now since this is a rigged challenge, PRO ( mysteryscribe) against little 'ol me/us, I think we, not including Charlie, should post two to his one!!!

Lets hear from the people......


----------



## PNA (Jul 4, 2007)

Ladies First...so here's one from Genie, my wife........

Shot with a 15 year old Olympus Stylus......


----------



## PNA (Jul 4, 2007)

And Mine......

*Against Doctors Orders*







Take that Charlie!!!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 4, 2007)

Is that baklava.... Worst of all I'm on a diet..NOthing in that picture I can have....

In my case hack is what I was hardly up to the caliber of you guys.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm shocked. I had envisioned a long line of people coming in to post an image to kick my butt.... Still we shall see how many of you beat up on me lol.

*PLEASE REMEBER TO VOTE AFTER MIDNIGHT JULY 4TH. VOTE YOUR FAVORITE IMAGE POSTED ON THIS THREAD. ALL IMAGES ARE DIRECT FROM THE CAMERA AND WERE MADE ON FILM...*


----------



## PNA (Jul 4, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Is that baklava.... Worst of all I'm on a diet..NOthing in that picture I can have....


 
Yes, I can't tell you how sorry I feel for u...............


----------



## avcabob (Jul 4, 2007)

Here's mine....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 4, 2007)

That kind of cruelty I expect only from my third ex wife.


Be sure to cast your vote for the best film image on this thread on july 5th and 6th...  don't miss your chance to speak your mind....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 4, 2007)

Only a few more hours left to post your images....  Film shots only and more or less right from the camera...


----------



## tempra (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, haven't had time to take some film shots, but here's one from last year shot on film although it's black and white. Only adjustments were rotated 180 degrees as they were all upside down on the CD, and resized - can that enter?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 4, 2007)

The problem with a fat old man dieting is.... when you lose the weight you are still old....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh hell why not if it's okay with paul it's fine with me.  How about it paul...


----------



## PNA (Jul 4, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> The problem with a fat old man dieting is.... when you lose the weight you are still old....


 
As philosopher you're depressing.....



mysteryscribe said:


> Oh hell why not if it's okay with paul it's fine with me. How about it paul...


 
Bring it on.....the more the better (as long as he votes for me).


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 4, 2007)

well you do have the most interesting subject


----------



## crownlaurel (Jul 4, 2007)

You film guys are funner to hang out with. I'm thinking about getting a film SLR just to :hail: at your feet. But I doubt I'll ever be unlazy enough to develop a roll...I had one developed of our house being built four years after we moved in. Guess I could make a dark room out of half my closet, but dh might not like his clothes being moved to the garage.

Hey Av...you know you got a couple of electric poles in that picture? Want me to photoshop 'em out? :lmao:

Mysteryscribe...Where's the hat?

PNA...I'm a slow learner, but were the red streaks on purpose?

Oh PS, I can't vote till late tomorrow night or Friday morning.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 4, 2007)

Good just come in and chat with us till then.  
By the way you dont need a darkroom to developl film.  Just a changing bag a tank and some chemicals.  You can scan black and white very easily on any flatbed.  I can show you how.

I don't need a hat sweetie I have all my own hair.


----------



## PNA (Jul 4, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> I don't need a hat sweetie I have all my own hair.


 

There he goes, bragging again.....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey I have so little at this age that is my own....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

Jeff that second one is scary good.  I could never shoot anything that good right from the camera.  I like it.


----------



## skyonfire (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry MS I missed the dealine.. Had a family emergency.. Is it still ok to post one?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 5, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Jeff that second one is scary good. I could never shoot anything that good right from the camera. I like it.


 
  IMO, It&#8217;s all because of the film, old Agfa 160 shot at 100 and standard processed (exp. date 4/2007, like late produce run). Also I tried to minimize any adjustments on scanning, both where resize in PS with no editing.


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

skyonfire said:


> Sorry MS I missed the dealine.. Had a family emergency.. Is it still ok to post one?


 
There's really no deadline, so post away..... Let's see what 'ya got.


Truly hope all is well....


----------



## skyonfire (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok so here it is. Straight out of the camera then rotated and resized in photobucket. 

PNA- All is ok.. My brother wrecked his motorcycle on the way home from work Tues afternoon.. He's very lucky.. only minor injuries!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

Our rules are more suggestions...  Well kinda if you could we like for ya to do it er well sorta maybe....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

I spent my morning building a light stand the metal one I have is way to unstable when you put a big strobe on top then hang an umbrella off the back as well.

Miserable job that I could have done in half an hour ten years ago... twenty minutes twenty years ago.  Now it took all morning.


Jeff still a dynamite job on the landscape.


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Jeff still a dynamite job on the landscape.


 
I'm not showing Jeff's shot.....help!


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

skyonfire said:


> Ok so here it is. Straight out of the camera then rotated and resized in photobucket.
> 
> PNA- All is ok.. My brother wrecked his motorcycle on the way home from work Tues afternoon.. He's very lucky.. only minor injuries!


 
You certainly live up to you name....nice shot

Good to hear about your brother....



I forgot to mention, since you've posted a shot late, you must vote for me!!!:lmao:


----------



## skyonfire (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

He added it to his shot of the door henge... it's on the same post now.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

Since you and jeff got two shots, I have one more I made this morning.  Trust me it isn't much and it is black and white so It isn't going to effect anything.  It's drying now.


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Since you and jeff got two shots, I have one more I made this morning. Trust me it isn't much and it is black and white so It isn't going to effect anything. It's drying now.


 
Wait just a minute....the first is by my wife, if you're posting a second one, that means I get to post one more!!!

So here it is.....












Yeah, I'm itching also.....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

This is getting rediculous lol.... If you get to count your wife my daughter and grandson each have one.... Not to mention my nephew and his wife.  

If this keeps up we will just cancel everything and rename this *FILM ONLY RAW.  LOL*


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> This is getting rediculous lol.... If you get to count your wife my daughter and grandson each have one.... Not to mention my nephew and his wife.
> 
> If this keeps up we will just cancel everything and rename this *FILM ONLY RAW. LOL*


 
Bring them on.....!!! Like I'm shaking.....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

I Call this one *'Hand Me Down My Walkin Stick.' *could have used more contrast but it is film camera raw ... I had planned to shoot this on a 2x3 film view camera but the porch wasn't long enough to get it all in. Interesting side note.  I had a trigger flash I used for wireless studio lights so I used it as a fill flash it worked beautifully.


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice....good tones.


(but not a winner, IMO):lmao:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

ah well I suppose you have already decided and I might as well pull mine then LOL

The absentee ballots have to be counted before I concede.


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> ah well I suppose you have already decided and I might as well pull mine then LOL
> 
> The absentee ballots have to be counted before I concede.


 



And how do we count the absent ballots????:lmao:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

I make up a number and you swear to it, just like the democrats want lol... No wait that's the republicans... or somebody


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok ....5 for me and 5 for you, I'm an independent!!!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm one of those who really doesn't care who picks my pocket.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

*I GUESS CLOSING THE COMPETITION IS GOING TO BE LIKE AN AUTION. GIVE EVERYBODY ONE MORE CHANCE TO POST*

* SO THIS IS THE FINAL CALL...... GOING ONCE. YOU HAVE 40 MORE MINUTES*


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

*NOTICE OF APPEAL.... THERE IS NO APPEAL.*

*Since at the last minute we allowed more than one image and some folks only posted one please take all images from the same photographer into account...  In other words, judge the work cumulative..  If one image is great and one is not, then should consider them both when making your decision on who to vote for.*

*Ie if you love the boat and hate the walking stick, then one has to influence the other.  I know this is difficult for me as well...*

*Ps... Thanks for taking an interest and voting.*


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

Okay it's over no more submission so let the voting begin...


----------



## tempra (Jul 5, 2007)

How do people vote?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

just make a comment i guess I like the kids on the swing kind of thing.  I expect we can figure it out.


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

How many times can I vote for myself....?


----------



## tempra (Jul 5, 2007)

jeez, this reminds me of why I never bother voting, PNAs doctors orders is my fave, balanced against his bugs though which are a bit icky, it just comes out in the lead for me.

Is that it? did I do it? 

I'm off to bed, it's late!


----------



## tempra (Jul 5, 2007)

PNA said:


> How many times can I vote for myself....?




How much money you got?


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks......Billions and billions!

BTW I love seeing kids with smiles on thier faces.....Nicely done!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

Jeese I have fallen behind already... But the truth is I can go with the booze baklava and cigar myself so you get my vote to....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

Everybody gets an honorable mention though. I think they are all well done and stiff competion for Paul.  It's just baklava envy in my case... Diet you know..


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

That's two for the good guy......keep 'em comming.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah yeah I know you promised him the booze.//./   As for me I can't get past the baklva/  

It has more to do with the concept.  You chose a strong set of images that swayed me.  that and I love still life.


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2007)

Shall I save you guys a piece of baklava.....? Genie makes the best!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

sounds like a plan.  I never knew anyone who could make even a bad one.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

Im being beaten by bugs and deserts this is really humbling...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 5, 2007)

Seems I am going to be leaving you guys will have to finish without me,,,, Good luck to you all bye...


----------



## crownlaurel (Jul 6, 2007)

I like all of these and great job.  My vote goes to skyonfire.  I'm partial to a good sky photo and knowing this one had no photoshop help makes it even better.


----------



## JC1220 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok, so I am late to vote, you did say your rules for only guidlines and I don't know a thing about rules.

I've got to go with MS's first post #42, although the scotch had me swaying... as it usually does.


----------



## PNA (Jul 7, 2007)

JC1220 said:


> Ok, so I am late to vote, you did say your rules for only guidlines and I don't know a thing about rules.
> 
> I've got to go with MS's first post #42, although the scotch had me swaying... as it usually does.


 

Have another scotch and vote for me!!!! On the house......


----------

